# Daiwa BG?



## ssramage (Jul 13, 2017)

Any experience with the new Daiwa BG reels? Looking at a cheap combo at West Marine for a backup inshore rod. I've been using the Penn Battle combos, but thought about trying something a little different.

https://www.westmarine.com/buy/daiwa--7-black-gold-spinning-combo-bg3000--18317743?recordNum=2


----------



## ssramage (Jul 14, 2017)

Well I bought one. Guess we'll see how it does.


----------



## ssramage (Jul 15, 2017)

Spent a good bit of time with this reel this morning. VERY solid for the price point. Even in the 3000 size it handled a 30" red and 3' bonnethead with no problems. Smooth all the way around. I'd highly recommend it for anyone looking for an entry level, quality rig.


----------



## patrickonasis (Jul 16, 2017)

Have one in a 2500 and it's just as solid as my Stradic!


----------



## ssramage (Jul 17, 2017)

patrickonasis said:


> Have one in a 2500 and it's just as solid as my Stradic!



Same here. I bought it to be a backup to my Stradic, but quickly handed my guest the Stradic and fished with the Daiwa all day. It put my Penn Battles to shame.


----------



## Silver Bullet (Jul 17, 2017)

Looking at picking up a reel that will hold around 300 yards of 30 braid.  Looks like this is a solid contender in the 4000 size.  Still haven't ruled out a Conflict II 5000 or even a Lexa 400, but for half the price, it looks like a no brainer...
Appreciate the review and comments.
SB


----------



## Rabun (Jul 17, 2017)

ssramage said:


> Spent a good bit of time with this reel this morning. VERY solid for the price point. Even in the 3000 size it handled a 30" red and 3' bonnethead with no problems. Smooth all the way around. I'd highly recommend it for anyone looking for an entry level, quality rig.



Thanks for the info on these.  I have several old BG reels that I have been happy with but are needing replacement and wondered if the new one's were any good.


----------



## trippcasey (Jul 17, 2017)

Silver Bullet said:


> Looking at picking up a reel that will hold around 300 yards of 30 braid.  Looks like this is a solid contender in the 4000 size.  Still haven't ruled out a Conflict II 5000 or even a Lexa 400, but for half the price, it looks like a no brainer...
> Appreciate the review and comments.
> SB




Not talking about the BG, but man those Conflict reels are good reels.


----------



## patrickonasis (Jul 17, 2017)

Proof that good equipment doesn't have to cost a fortune! It could easily be a $200 reel!I'm telling you guys it's the real deal.


----------

